# Multiple Lodge Memberships



## RJS (Sep 8, 2008)

How many are members of more that one lodge?  Why made you decide to become a member of another lodge?


----------



## Joey (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm thinking very seriously about becoming a dual member at Hardeman #179 in Luling because of the practice nights that they have and the degree team that they have started for our district.


----------



## ravickery03 (Sep 8, 2008)

RJS said:


> How many are members of more that one lodge?  Why made you decide to become a member of another lodge?



I am a member of two lodges, my mother lodge and another lodge downtown.  I have friends in both lodges, so I joined both. 

One has a ritual emphesis and the other has a community emphesis, so they even eachother out.


----------



## david918 (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think any of us can match the record of our Grand Treasurer
Here is the list:
San Marcos 342 Endowed Member 4/1/2008 
Point Isabel 33 Endowed Member 12/8/2007 
Austin 12 Endowed Member 4/10/2007 
Buda 800 Endowed Member 12/1/2003 
Lexington 138 Endowed Member 5/6/1996 
Colorado 96 Endowed Member 2/21/1994 
Henry Thomas 278 Endowed Member 10/2/1993 
El Campo 918 Endowed Member 9/17/1992 
Post Oak Island 181 Endowed Member 5/7/1992 
Cuero 409 Endowed Member 12/12/1991 
Moulton 298 Endowed Member 1/25/1991 
Eagle Lake 366 Endowed Member 10/12/1990 
LaFayette 34 Endowed Member 3/6/1990 
Weimar 423 Endowed Member 2/26/1990 
Flatonia 436 Endowed Member 2/12/1990 
Caledonia 68 Endowed Member 2/1/1990 
Fayetteville 240 Endowed Member 2/1/1990 
Lyons 195 Endowed Member 11/24/1987 
Hill City 456 Endowed Member 12/22/1953 
 Also a endowed member of Tranquilility Lodge and the Texas lodge of research.He's been master of most of them.
David Broman
Secy&PM El Campo#918
MC Wharton#621


----------



## david918 (Sep 8, 2008)

I joined Wharton#621 a couple of years ago they were really in bad shape and needed the help .Now Wharton's doing fantastic and El Campo's hurting but we are getting help from Wharton now.
David Broman
Secy&PM El Campo#918
MC Wharton#621


----------



## Nate C. (Sep 8, 2008)

My dual membership was a result of relocating to another area with my job. There are four lodges in the town where I currently reside, with many more in the immediate vicinity, but I have found that membership at just one keeps me plenty busy!


----------



## rhitland (Sep 8, 2008)

RW Tom Guest is the Masonic MAN that is unreal.


----------



## JTM (Sep 9, 2008)

david918 is correct, our grand secretary probably has the record for plural memberships.  me and him were joking about this, once.

as far as the OP goes, i'm a member of Sul Ross #1300, but participate in Brazos Union #((249??)) to the point where the senior deacon has forgotten that i'm not a member.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 9, 2008)

rhitland said:


> RW Tom Guest is the Masonic MAN that is unreal.



Yes he is. Great man who has done so much for Freemasonry.


----------



## david918 (Sep 9, 2008)

Got the wrong brother it's the Grand Treasurer Archie Scott


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 10, 2008)

PM of El Campo 918.. PDDGM of District #32.. ! and was a member of Sul Ross #1300 when Clif H. Ransdale was master and we went everywhere putting on Robe Degree's... ! was a great time spent with a bunch of great men who taugh me a bunch about being a Mason.. !


----------



## TexMass (Sep 23, 2008)

Waco #92 in Waco, TX and Corner Stone Lodge in Duxbury, MA.  A very good friend of mine up here has just been elected to the East at Gate of the Temple Lodge but does not have a SW.  He has asked me to fill his officers seat at no expense to me.  Dues and meals will be covered.  It's only 5 minutes from the house so I said yes.  On that note, in MA they require the Master and Wardens to accompany the DDGM when he makes his official visits and fraternal visits to the lodges in the district.  Official visits are kind of cool in that the Master must present the charter for examination as well as the by-laws and financials with check to GL.  It's basic ritual but cool to watch at least once.  The officers must also attend the Lodge of Instruction.  This is a lodge of three officers who travel to a different lodge each month to instruct candidates going through the degrees and after have a lodge meeting with guest speaker.  It's usually open to the public and a role call is made to see who from your lodge attended.  Sometimes you get incredible speakers.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 24, 2008)

I am a member of Fort Worth No 148 and Lake Worth No 1410. I hope to be endowed at both this December.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 1, 2008)

In our Lodge it has been the custom not to try and have a brother in the east but one time.
I wanted to serve as President of our M.W & S.A. and had the opportunity to serve as SW in another lodge that would primate to do so.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 10, 2013)

I belong to two(2) lodges. Bowling Green #73, Grand Lodge of Kentucky F&AM, and Macedonian Lodge, Quincy Mass. Grand Lodge of Massachusetts, F&AM


----------



## rmorenc (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm a member of C.F. Spencer #1384 and Tranquility #2000 (Grand Lodge of Texas) and Level #41 (Grand Lodge of India).  I joined Level #41 as I'm on a  several year expat assignment here, and their custom is to have a visitor formally join the lodge instead of remaining a visitor for a long time.


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 10, 2013)

I have never felt any urge to join another lodge. I belong to the lodge where I, and my father, was raised. I visit and work in all the lodges in our county, and do the same at many lodges in this part of the state. I am entitled to do so as a Master Mason. There is no reason to have a stack of dues cards (and accompanying dues notices).

That having been said, if I ever moved, I would then join the lodge where I lived as well as maintain my membership in my home lodge. I turned 21 while I was in the Navy. My dad said if I really wanted to, I could go through my degrees and join where I was stationed. Then, I could just transfer membership. I said, "No. There is only one lodge I intend to join. That's Greeneville No. 3."


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 10, 2013)

Companion Joe said:


> That having been said, if I ever moved, I would then join the lodge where I lived as well as maintain my membership in my home lodge.



That's exactly how I have ended up with multiple memberships.  When I have stayed long enough to go through the line again I have added an additional life/endowed membership.  When I live somewhere long enough to affiliate I do so.  Should I end up living in a place that has single affiliation rules I'll just visit until they decide otherwise.


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, I live on the family farm my great grandfather purchased more than 110 years ago. I have lived in 4 houses within a few hundred yards of one another -- house at birth, house my parents live in now, a house formerly owned by my great uncle, current house which was my grandparents' home. My neighbors are my parents, aunts/uncles, and cousins. We kind of live on a compound. 

With the exception of my time in the military, I've lived within sight of myself since birth. To say I don't move locales is an understatement! :thumbup:


----------

